# 9 Month Old Puppy Suddenly Marking



## thepsandalbus (Jan 31, 2017)

Our puppy has been fully house trained since about 3 months of age. All of the sudden he has decided to start marking. It started out as what seemed like hundreds of pee stops on our walks and now he's peed on our bed post. He isn't fixed, so I guess we should have expected this, but I'm wondering if there is anything we can do to deter him from peeing on everything in the house? Is the only option to get him neutered? Will that even change his behavior?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Even neutered males, and females mark.
Your just going to have to clean up anything that might smell of urine, and go back to basic house training. 
Put him on a leash when out of the crate, and watch him like a hawk. 
I do 2 things when I bring a new male foster into the house. Mind you these older dogs may never have be house broken in the past. One is anytime the leg starts to go up, a quick sideways pull on the leash. And telling them AAT, at the same time. When they get a little freedom, I keep a spray water bottle with me. A quick spray, and the same ATT if the leg starts to go up. 
It doesn't take very long for them to catch on.


----------



## thepsandalbus (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks so much! That's actually great to hear. We are really on fence about neutering him so if that isn't as much of a concern then that's good news. We will give this a try. Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried those belly band things they make to discourage marking?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The only complaint I've heard, is getting the band to stay in place.


----------

